# Fishing in Lynchburg...



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

I was wondering where is a good place to fish in Lynchburg besides the James river? Im going to visit my folks in a few weeks and im looking for a new spot. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

MC


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

There will be smallies in the james. Iv'e never fished it there, but I have around scottsville. It is crystal clear,shallow,rocky, and grassy up there. The fishing pressure is heavy around lynchburg, so you will want to travel. The smallies love stand up jigsw/crawfish, top water bugs etc. If you can get out before sunrise you will never forget it. There are also a few small lakes w/tiny little state parks to the east. I think the toughest thing about fishing in that area is trying to find places where the river is'nt overfished. I'ts a tiny river up there, and everyone has a fishing rod.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thanx Fishwagon*

Thanks for the info. I havent fished tghe James river in years and the last time i was there someone told me i didnt want to fish there. I have been up to Smith Moutain lake before but didnt do any fishing. What fish can be caught there???


MC


----------



## pedlarriver (Jun 20, 2002)

Hello,
I live just north of Lynchburg. There are plenty of good places to fish close by. If you are interested in Smallmouth, the Maury River, the Staunton River, and parts of the Pedlar River are good bets if you don't want to fish the James. However, there are some very good parts of the James upriver of Lynchburg that don't get the pressure.
If you like to fish for trout, there are many fine streams as well. The Tye River, Piney River, Jennings Creek, Pedlar River, just to name a few. The stockings are over, but there are plenty of holdovers.
I wouldn't bother with the lake unless you have a boat and plenty of time.
If you want any directions, email me.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

MC
see my reply in the open forrum


----------

